# POLL: How do you pronounce Omega?



## jackthehat (Jul 4, 2007)

Just a bit of fun as I always wondered what the correct pronunciation of Omega was until I watched Casino Royale and heard Daniel Craig say it (I assume he said it correctly).

So, tell me how you say it...


----------



## Andrés (Aug 25, 2006)

Not the same way Daniel Craig said it. Om-e-ga just the same way as the greek letter.


----------



## jackthehat (Jul 4, 2007)

Andrés said:


> Not the same way Daniel Craig said it. Om-e-ga just the same way as the greek letter.


That's the way I used to say it until I watched Casino Royale. I assumed that Omega must have insisted that Daniel Craig say it properly seeing as they have financial interest in the Bond business.


----------



## scamp007 (Sep 10, 2006)

Andrés said:


> Not the same way Daniel Craig said it. Om-e-ga just the same way as the greek letter.


Not that I wish to argue, but, a couple of the James Bond websites quoted a senior exec at Omega who stated that EON Productions cleared Daniel Craig's pronunciation of the name befor the films release, having spent millions of dollars on product placement, Omega did not wish the company name to be mispronounced infront of a worldwide cinema audience.
Which is fair enough I guess.

An I reckon Craig pronounced it _Oh-me-ga_

Regards,

Sean :-!


----------



## jackthehat (Jul 4, 2007)

scamp007 said:


> Not that I wish to argue, but, a couple of the James Bond websites quoted a senior exec at Omega who stated that EON Productions cleared Daniel Craig's pronunciation of the name befor the films release, having spent millions of dollars on product placement, Omega did not wish the company name to be mispronounced infront of a worldwide cinema audience.
> Which is fair enough I guess.
> 
> An I reckon Craig pronounced it _Oh-me-ga_
> ...


Hi Sean, that's exactly my way of thinking. There is no way Omega would have allowed it to be phrased incorrectly in Casino Royale. Product placement is everything for them and if it wasn't for Bond they wouldn't sell half as many watches. I always thought it was "Om-e-ga" until I saw the film. I must admit it did surprise me at the time.


----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)

none of the above.

Oh-may-guh


----------



## bugeyed (May 4, 2007)

Well it's pronounced like the Greek Omega most everywhere I have been. I don't know how marketing let Bond mispronounce it! The girl said Rolex properly! The Brits have been butchering the English language forever. That's another reason we Americans wanted our independence. ;-) We Texans have our own version of English, we say Omaaayga.


----------



## ToddG (May 19, 2007)

Query: how do Brits pronounce the last letter of the Greek alphabet?


----------



## Zidane (Feb 11, 2006)

I guess im pretty standard.

I just say "O-meh-ga".


----------



## john wilson (Feb 9, 2006)

Zidane said:


> I guess im pretty standard.
> 
> I just say "O-meh-ga".


Ditto Nick. John Wilson.


----------



## Truck Guy (Mar 10, 2006)

Zidane said:


> I guess im pretty standard.
> 
> I just say "O-meh-ga".










|>


----------



## andy1100xx (Jun 15, 2006)

ToddG said:


> Query: how do Brits pronounce the last letter of the Greek alphabet?


O-meh-ga for me and everyone else I know including the Omega Boutiques if that means anything


----------



## jackthehat (Jul 4, 2007)

Here's a thought for you: If Omega themselves were consulted about the correct pronunciation of the word for Casino Royale to ensure Daniel Craig said it correctly then we should be looking at the way the Swiss say it rather than the British or American phrasing.

So, how do the Swiss people pronounce Omega?

Is this a fun poll or what?


----------



## Putts113 (Apr 19, 2007)

I pronounce it Ohm-ga :-d (well it is spelt Ome-ga)

But seriously, O-me-ga.


----------



## Phrooq (Jun 26, 2006)

bugeyed said:


> The Brits have been butchering the English language forever. That's another reason we Americans wanted our independence. ;-) We Texans have our own version of English, we say Omaaayga.


Mind you, the Texans have their own version of just about everything, including the President. :-d

As for the correct pronunciation of Omega I say Seamaster.


----------



## NMGE17 (Feb 9, 2006)

I have gone with O-may-ga (more of a French way of pronouncing it perhaps) from a previous thread here asking the same question and because Omega have their roots in a French speaking area (?). I wonder if for Casino Royale they anglicised it to make it easier for we lazy English speakers to go along with. They must have an eye on future markets and sales otherwise why place the product and the international language and therefore the one used in most markets (like it or not) is American English. Just my 1p worth.


----------



## andy1100xx (Jun 15, 2006)

jackthehat.co.uk said:


> we should be looking at the way the Swiss say it rather than the British or American phrasing.


Yup. Because it's a brand name then I guess the correct pronounciation is whatever the company, or probably more accuratey the original Brandt brothers, pronounced it.

Anyway, go to the official Omega site and click on the "Witness 50 years of history" In the intro it sounds like it's pronounced O-meh-ga to me.


----------



## clockwatcher (Jun 6, 2006)

bugeyed said:


> Well it's pronounced like the Greek Omega most everywhere I have been.


Just a bit of fun as I always wondered what the correct pronunciation of the Greek Omega is ;-)


----------



## TheClockIsRunning! (Oct 20, 2006)

According to the Merriam-Webster dictionary, there are
several different ways to pronounce Omega. The link below
allows one to listen to three such pronunciations. ;-)

http://www.m-w.com/dictionary/omega

Personally, I have always pronounced Omega as Oh-May-Gah. b-)

This reminds me of the same issue arising with GEMINI. The 
folks at NASA and the astronauts pronounce it as Gem-a-Nee.
When I was growing up, I remember our pronouncing it as 
Gem-a-Nie. But, it seems we were wrong...:-(

http://www.m-w.com/dictionary/gemini

_How about someone calling Omega and asking them??_


----------



## billybob (Jul 5, 2007)

jackthehat.co.uk said:


> Just a bit of fun as I always wondered what the correct pronunciation of Omega was until I watched Casino Royale and heard Daniel Craig say it (I assume he said it correctly).
> 
> So, tell me how you say it...


I believe it is om-ega the only reason I say this is beacause were the name comes from.


----------



## John_in_MA (Jul 4, 2006)

Same question can be asked of a jaguar car.

You ask a rep from the UK (or even the original creator) and they pronounce it:

jag-u-uh

Ask anyone else and it's...well.....jag-uar

To me, it's however you say it personally. People will know what you're talking about. 

Po-tay-to....Po-tah-to.
Wa-sh....War-sh.
Tu-nis.....Tuh-nis.


----------



## Coates (Mar 15, 2006)

I say o-May-ga. I really don't care how anybody else pronounces it.


----------



## Sgian Dubh (Mar 7, 2007)

There are three different ways to correctly pronounce Omega. I am not sure Omega even cares about pronounciation as they really don't have a say. The Greek alphabet was around long before the company. They probably have an in-house preference, but I don't think they are going to worry too much about hearing someone on the street pronounce it differently. Besides, people are buying craftsmanship and name, not a pronounciation.

Fun poll, though.


----------



## DMR (Jul 4, 2007)

The flashy Speedmaster presentation that can currently be viewed on the Omega website uses a voiceover that pronounces it 'O-meh-ga'. I would tend to use a slightly clipped version of that, so i'm happy enough.

D.


----------



## john wilson (Feb 9, 2006)

This thread is hurting my head. John Wilson.


----------



## glimmer (Dec 11, 2006)

O-ME-GA for me. Not O-MEE-GA. It just sounds better. Craig pronounced it by rhyming it with the Spanish word "Amiga." Doesn't quite sound right for me (nothing against Spanish!). 

Glimmer


----------



## G M Fude (May 27, 2006)

It's not Greek; it's the name of a Swiss company that has been anglicised. 

Any of the Greeks I know (Melbourne is the second largest Greek-speaking city outside Athens) put equal emphasis on all the syllables, which are all short, and the 'g' sounds more like an 'h'. But that's the Greek letter, not the watch.


----------



## artec (Oct 31, 2006)

ToddG said:


> Query: how do Brits pronounce the last letter of the Greek alphabet?


I think it depends where you are. In the Atlantic English-speaking countries there seem to be two major pronunciations. In England, the accent is on the first syllable; in the US and Canada, the accent is usually on the second syllable.

Like any word where there is the potential for choice, there will inevitably be differences of opinion and I suppose it could be said that there is really no "correct" way to pronounce it. It depends where you are and where you're from.


----------



## SSeric02 (Oct 27, 2006)

Terry Monk said:


> none of the above.
> 
> Oh-may-guh


Yup, same here.


----------



## NMGE17 (Feb 9, 2006)

As part of an ongoing correspondence with Omega in Bienne I posed the question in an email to the contact there. Their response was that personally they say O-mee-ga. The suggestion was there is not an official pronounciation as it was not referred to, but therefore you could read it that this IS the official way.


----------



## ToddG (May 19, 2007)

NMGE17 said:


> As part of an ongoing correspondence with Omega in Bienne I posed the question in an email to the contact there. Their response was that personally they say O-mee-ga. The suggestion was there is not an official pronounciation as it was not referred to, but therefore you could read it that this IS the official way.


Along similar lines, I called Omega's former US service facility in Lancaster PA and asked them how they pronounced it. He said, "SAY-ko." That explains so much! :-d


----------



## Omikron (Jul 10, 2007)

jackthehat said:


> Just a bit of fun as I always wondered what the correct pronunciation of Omega was until I watched Casino Royale and heard Daniel Craig say it (I assume he said it correctly).
> 
> So, tell me how you say it...


Hello everybody!

The Greek alphabet includes two "O"s.

1. The "Omikron" which means the little O, in the sense of the O with the short(er) pronunciation.

2. The "Omega" which means the great O, in the sense of the O with the long(er) pronunciation.

It is due to this reason that Omikron is symbolized with a full-circle "O" while Omega with an open one at the bottom, signifying its unlimited, so to speak, sound.

Both terms are compound words: Omikron = O-mikron and Omega = O-mega.

Accordingly, they should rather be pronounced in a way that does justice to their etymology. That is, in a way where the prefix "O" is somewhat detached from what follows (i.e. "-mikron" or "-mega").

So, in the case of our dear watches, Ι would suggest "O-mega" with the accent falling on the "e".


----------



## artec (Oct 31, 2006)

I don't suppose anyone at the company gives a damn how its pronounced as long as the pronunciation accompanies a purchase!


----------



## mrsnak (Mar 17, 2007)

UK seems to use o-mee-ga

http://www.askoxford.com/concise_oed/omega?view=uk

Merriam-Webster uses O-meh-ga

http://www.m-w.com/cgi-bin/audio.pl?omega002.wav=omega

Original Latin is O-meh-ga, so go figure...


----------



## Bill Weldon (Feb 26, 2006)

In my house it is currently pronounced "pee-oh". :-!

Now if only the wife will join in!

Bill


----------



## no_self_control (Jun 27, 2007)

it's ō'meg-ə

with the o like bone (bōn)
and the a like element (el'ə-mənt)

... according to my chambers ENGLISH dictionary.

but i tend to say ow-mig-ah!!!


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Jul 20, 2007)

I voted _O-mee-ga_ but I really pronounce it _*O-meh-ga*_.


----------



## mrsnak (Mar 17, 2007)

I think only the Brits say OH-MEE-GAH, never even heard a French person pronounce it that way (and I have french family). In US, they may not even know what you are talking about.


----------



## cat3 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Craig told me how ...*

The same way Craig does


----------



## GaryMT (Jul 20, 2007)

The British pronounce the second letter of the greek alphabet as "bee-tah" instead of "bay-tah". Following this logic, if bay-tah is more correct than bee*tah, then O-may-ga is more correct than O-mee-ga. I doubt that Omega had any influence on the pronunciation. It seems to be a British thing.


----------



## Putts113 (Apr 19, 2007)

mrsnak said:


> I think only the Brits say OH-MEE-GAH, never even heard a French person pronounce it that way (and I have french family). In US, they may not even know what you are talking about.


In Australia is O-mee-ga. And amongst some mates here in Malaysia they all say O-mee-ga too.


----------



## simplejeep (Aug 24, 2007)

jackthehat said:


> Just a bit of fun as I always wondered what the correct pronunciation of Omega was until I watched Casino Royale and heard Daniel Craig say it (I assume he said it correctly).
> 
> So, tell me how you say it...


I call it "per fect" or better yet "hell no it's not a rolex"


----------



## nausman (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: It's oh-mee-gah in Chinese*

In Chinese, Omega is written as 欧米伽 _Oumiga_ (pronounced like English: oh-mee-gah, not oh-meh-gah). There's no ambiguity in the Chinese pronunciation (the _mi_ can't be pronounced like "meh").


----------



## Fergie (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: It's oh-mee-gah in Chinese*

I pronounce it Oh-me-gar. I don't think there is anything wrong with the multiple pronunciations, it's all down to dialect and accents. 
Where I come from in the UK, it's a Northern town where the language is very different to say Oxford, which is in the south. Now for an example, we pronounce water as Wart-er. Yet go 10 miles down the road to Castleford and they pronounce it Wat-ter (rhymes with batter). 
According to many dictionaries, there are multiple acceptable ways of pronouncing Omega. I have also seen a video on you tube, with Omega officials and there are quite clearly two different pronunciations.
Now to go back to an earlier comment about Jaguar, we Brits understand that the Americans have put their own spin on some pronunciations and we can live with that. Aluminium, vitamin, jaguar, tomato etc but please stop pronouncing Glasgow as Glaz-gow (rhymes with cow). Most Glaswegians pronounce it Glasgy anyway.


----------



## Doublenaught (Sep 10, 2007)

In reality, Craig had so much trouble pronouncing the word the way director, Martin Campbell wanted, that after 67 takes, Campbell fiinally gave in and it ended up as "o-mee-ga". True story...


----------



## Just Steve (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: It's oh-mee-gah in Chinese*

Living in the UK seams to be similar here in Wisconsin but for me all I have to do is go next door to get different pronounciations of words. For instance milk = malk, or water fountain = bubbler, or soda = coke. I have to admit that I am no master of the english language and when it comes to names or models of certain watches I think I will distroy the pronounciation of, say for example Jeager LeCoultre, I just point and say I'd like to try that one on.


----------



## DMB (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: It's oh-mee-gah in Chinese*

I hear ya man. As for me, it all depends on how much booze I had prior to pronouncing it. Sober to 3 beers it's O-May-Guh. 4-8 beers it's Uh -Maay-Guh. 9-12 beers it's Um-Maya. Anything over that and it's Waaaatch.  David


----------



## Trojan (Sep 13, 2007)

*Texas*



Phrooq said:


> Mind you, the Texans have their own version of just about everything, including the President. :-d
> 
> As for the correct pronunciation of Omega I say Seamaster.


Now I don't care who you are, that's just funny! John the Hawkeye (2-1...can you believe that yesterday??? @#$%!)


----------



## publandlord (Aug 15, 2006)

Personally, have always pronounced it OH-megg-ah, not oh-MEAGre or however it was that Craig said it. Never heard any other Brit pronounce it oh-MEAGre either. I really don't think there's that much to it. If Craig really did ask how exactly one would pronounce Omega, then it was probably one phone call to one failr senior person at Omega who came up with one opinion, and that's how it ended up.

If you're going to be classically correct about it, say "o-megg-ah" with a short 'o' and with that much syllabic stress. But then if you also happen to live in Texas or wherever, you'd have to stop saying "baydah" too, or however it is you mangle it over there


----------



## Downtown Mike (Apr 10, 2006)

jackthehat said:


> So, how do the Swiss people pronounce Omega?


the Swiss watchmakers at my AD pronounce it "Oh-mee-ga", for what it's worth


----------



## Just Steve (Sep 9, 2007)

Oh-May-Ga. A Greek letter of the alphabet meaning Oh = like when a dog puts its cold nose on the crack of your butt and you would say OH, May= the month after April and Ga= like when you see a pic of Cindy C in which you are going GA GA over her. Actually the Greeks keep things simple, for instance if you ask a Greek what kind of watch is that, he would respond by saying it's a watch.


----------



## GMT1675 (Sep 24, 2007)

Oe-may-gaa


----------



## Ozz (Feb 11, 2006)

Om-e-ga

But I think it's hard to find the hard dutch G.

it's more like: O-mee-GGG-aa down here in the lowlands. (for the spanish speakers, in dutch it's O-mea-J-aa).

Salut,
Ozz.


----------



## DV8ED (Oct 10, 2007)

I say OH-MAY-GAH with emphasis mostly on the O.

OH-MEE-GAH sounds cool too though. different strokes different folks.


----------



## Ozz (Feb 11, 2006)

DV8ED said:


> OH-MEE-GAH sounds cool too though.


this whole line sounds cool, in repetition ...


----------



## FrogmanFreak (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh-may-gah for me.


----------



## jwrussell (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh-May-Guh. Right or wrong.


----------



## soundood (Oct 11, 2007)

Oo-meh-ga, 

regardless of how they all say it,

ive allways said it like this, since the eighties, so i wont be changeing it

so none of the above

good poll though


----------



## BundyBeej (Oct 8, 2007)

I say Oh-me-ga. The only other way i've heard is oh-may-ga.


----------



## wml (Aug 14, 2006)

Eric, pleeeeeeease lock up this silly poll. :-(


----------



## thx67 (Jul 5, 2007)

bugeyed said:


> Well it's pronounced like the Greek Omega most everywhere I have been. I don't know how marketing let Bond mispronounce it! The girl said Rolex properly! The Brits have been butchering the English language forever. That's another reason we Americans wanted our independence. ;-) We Texans have our own version of English, we say Omaaayga.


Hang on hang on, americans cant even say the word "herbs" properly.. "uuurbs" Its the english language remember not the american language:-d. Only joking guys, no offence intended. The herbs thing gets me everytime though.. dont get me started on tomato;-)


----------



## Skans (Oct 3, 2007)

Where are y'all from. It's pronounced: O-may-ga.


----------



## Just Steve (Sep 9, 2007)

*Just thought I'd throw this back out.*

Thought this might help after seeing a post somewhere asking about pronounciations of watch manufactors.
*Audemars Piguet:*OH-duh-MAHR PEA-GAY *A. Lange & Sohne:*AH Lung-Geh Oohnt Sew-neh *Baume & Mercier:*bohm AY mer-SEE-AY *Bedat:*bid-UT *Blancpain:*blunk-PAN *Breguet:*breh-GAY *Breitling:*brEYE-tling *Bulgari:*bull-gar-EE *Cartier:*Car-TEA-AY *Chopard:*Show-Par *Concord:*Con-cord *Corum:*Core-oom *Ebel:*AY-bell *Franck Muller:*Fronk MEW-ler *Glashutte:*Glass-WHO-tuh *Girard-Perregaux:*Jee-rar Pear-ago *Hublot:*OOH-blow *IWC:*EYE-DOUBLE-YOU-SEE *Jaeger-LeCoultre:*YAY-ger Le-Cool-ter *Longines:*Lonn-JEAN *Movado:*Moe-vah-doh *Omega:*Oh-MAY-ga *Oris:*Oris *Panerai:*Pun-a-rye *Parmigiani:*Par-mi-GEE-ah-NEE *Patek Philippe:*Pah-tek Fee-LEAP *Philippe Charriol:*Fee-LEAP Shar-ee-ole *Piaget:*PEE-ah-JAY *Rado:*Rah-doe *Raymond Weil:*Ray-mand WHILE *Richard Mille:*REE-Shar MEAL *Rolex:*Row-Lex *TAG Heuer:*Tahg Hoy-er *Ulysse Nardin:*YOU-lis Nur-den *Vacheron Constantin:*Va-sher-own Cone-Stun-tuhn *Zenith:*ZEE-nith


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Just thought I'd throw this back out.*

actually, it's pronounced O Me Gahd I just spent how much??? 

Sean


----------



## galatisa (Oct 27, 2007)

Andrés said:


> Not the same way Daniel Craig said it. Om-e-ga just the same way as the greek letter.


NOpe its more something like Oom-ée-gha where in Greek the g is not a g its more something like ghhhhhhh. It sound more like when you're listening to greek people way "what " they have something like a "g" in the "wh".

Believe me I'm greek


----------



## changym (Aug 5, 2006)

Interesting, finding when I called Swatch group customer service. While they put me on hold, there is an advertisement on Omega, and they pronounced as Oh_Mee_Gah.

However, if you had experienced the presentation of the Speedmaster 50th Anniversary at www.omega.ch then you should notice they pronounce as Oh_May_Ga... hmm did I listened wrongly?


----------



## WX1 (Dec 20, 2006)

Heh, I'm going with "o-mee-ga" (which is what I just voted for) . . . yep, the Daniel Craig 007 pronounciation just sounded SO right and made me think (I can only speak for me) I've been saying it SO wrong all this time, O-may-ga.

Way I figure it, the Brocolli-Omega connection with these current 007 batch of films, since 007 out-and-out mentions what type of watch he has to that MI6 bean-counter, the sponsoring company WOULD want their brand mentioned correctly. Or at least sounding official coming from Craig, who DOES have a commanding voice :-!.


----------



## esdonkeyboy (Oct 6, 2006)

Terry Monk said:


> none of the above.
> 
> Oh-may-guh


me too!


----------



## Umbria27 (Nov 22, 2007)

I suspect that the Craig pronunciation of Omega is simply a Britishism. (It always throws me when me English colleagues pronounce Beta "beeta" too.) The representative of Her Majesty's Secret Service is merely speaking the Queen's English. The film's directors and Omega marketing people alike would have wanted Craig to pronounce it as his character would pronounce it.
For those of us in North America, however, it would be as pretentious for us to adopt this pronunciation as to begin using the British pronunciation of tomato and aluminum.


----------



## Kyle L (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh-Meh-Gahd


----------



## zeppelin (Mar 1, 2008)

I say "oh-may-gah." But, I am also from Texas.

I could be convinced say "oh-mega," where the last part of the word is pronounced like mega- in megatron or megasaurus.

I refuse to say "oh-mee-gah" the same way I refuse to say zed-oh-six instead of zee-oh-six when referring to a Corvette Z06....or in the same way I refuse to say a-loo-min-yum instead of ah-loo-min-um.

When I talk about Omegas, I'm gonna be talking to Texans, so I might as well say it in a way that they understand me, and I don't sound pretentious.


----------



## watchboffin (May 24, 2008)

I think it's more the speed in which you say it than the actual pronunciation.
Yanks tend to say things slow and extended...Laid back so to speak....Ohhh--Mayyyy--Gaaaa
Brits are more direct, quick and forthright...O-me-ga!

Think yourself lucky, it's even more butchered with Toyata "CELICA" and 'Aluminum'.
And why the hell is 'H' silent in 'Herb' over the pond but heard elsewhere?
And isn't it 'snigger' not 'snicker' ??!!!!:rodekaart


----------



## children (Feb 23, 2009)

O-Mee-Ga (with a short Ga, and a rather long Mee)..

about american english, Caramel cracks me up most..they they Curmel (or Car-mul??) instead of Caramel..
like curmeal macchiato :-s


----------



## L.C. (Mar 4, 2009)

I love watching attempts to annunciate through a keyboard, haha. Sometimes it works beautifully, sometimes not.


----------



## zeppelin (Mar 1, 2008)

children said:


> O-Mee-Ga (with a short Ga, and a rather long Mee)..
> 
> about american english, Caramel cracks me up most..they they Curmel (or Car-mul??) instead of Caramel..
> like curmeal macchiato :-s


Texas here. I say care-ah-mell.


----------



## chris russell (Feb 13, 2006)

*Y'know, the BS way Daniel craig pronounced oh-meee-guh in Casino Rolyale*

was the first time in my LIFE I've heard that Greek letter, or that Company name pronounced that way, and I'm no kid. I will NEVER say oh-mee-guh. It's oh-may-ga and that's it. No arguments. :-|


----------



## pz93c (Sep 29, 2007)

None of 'em.

I just point and grunt.


----------



## L.C. (Mar 4, 2009)

pz93c said:


> None of 'em.
> 
> I just point and grunt.


Well played sir! hahaha


----------



## vbuskirk (Jan 3, 2009)

Movies aren't real.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

pz93c said:


> None of 'em.
> 
> I just point and grunt.


----------



## mihaixp (Mar 4, 2009)

This is how I pronounce Omega: Oh-may-guh


----------



## ds99 (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: Y'know, the BS way Daniel craig pronounced oh-meee-guh in Casino Rolyale*

Omega CEO says oh-meega....

YouTube - ‪Omega CEO Stephen Urquhart Interview On Seamaster Planet Ocean Watches‬‏


----------



## stndrdtime (Jan 15, 2011)

LOL, a forum devoted to a watch that no one knows how to pronounce. I've always thought it was Oh-may -ga. But the CEO (and Daniel Craig) say Oh-mee-ga, so that's what I'm going with. I think the earlier point that there's no way Omega would let Craig mispronounce it in the movie makes a good point.


----------



## Derek N (Jun 12, 2006)

I say Oh-may-ga; at least everyone here in the U.S. would understand what I am saying. 

Not to take this off-topic, but does anyone know how to pronounce: Jaeager-LeCoultre?
I did some You-Tube video searches of people speaking this company name, but everyone says it differently.


----------



## 4counters (Mar 18, 2010)

Daniel Craig says O-me-ga so that's good enough for me. But we should allow some variation in pronunciation for our American friends ;-)


----------



## OTX (May 14, 2008)

I say O may ga..until I saw Bond. He says Omeeega..lol


----------



## DaBaeker (Jan 29, 2008)

the correct way.


----------



## GaryF (Dec 18, 2009)

stndrdtime said:


> LOL, a forum devoted to a watch that no one knows how to pronounce. I've always thought it was Oh-may -ga. But the CEO (and Daniel Craig) say Oh-mee-ga, so that's what I'm going with. I think the earlier point that there's no way Omega would let Craig mispronounce it in the movie makes a good point.


I wonder if they do the same on the JLC and IWC fora.


----------



## outbackwatchgeek (May 23, 2011)

Lol....five pages of Americans agreeing that they say it the same way  For the record, Australians say it the same as Daniel Craig. And that applies to the greek letter too.


----------



## Panzer (Jan 31, 2009)

This is how I pronounce it. Same as how the 'Italiano' Daniel Craig says it in the link below.

YouTube - ‪rolex?omega casino royale italiano‬‏


----------



## rkm (Jul 16, 2006)

Likewise being from Texas I pronounce it Oh-may-ga, and I don't care how anyone else pronounces it b-)! As far as Daniel Craig and the rest of the world goes they all speak funny anyway! ;-) For example, here's how we say something on our ranch in Texas, "I cuwuhd git a pawahr of plawahrs and cut some wuhwahr with the wuhwahr cuttin' plawahrs." Interpretation - "I'd get a pair of pliers and cut some wire." Some other useful words are: Swang (swing), fanger (finger), kuhntry (country), fawrmers (farmers), fahr (fire)... get the idea? So again, its "Oh-may-ga! and that's what it says on my watch too"


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

When I hand a dealer five grand for a watch, I can pronounce it any way I wish. :-d


o-MAY-guh for me.


----------



## Hammondo (Feb 8, 2010)

yes it is silly.....Brits say it one way, americans another...end of.


----------



## Phil Wyatt (Sep 5, 2015)

Holy thread resurrection batman!!!!

I have found 100% undisputable proof that it is "o-mee-ga". If the prez of the company doesn't know how to say it, then nobody does!


----------



## HarryBusa (Aug 13, 2015)

Quote "The Brits have been butchering the English language forever. " he he, that made me laugh, ummmm the clue is in the name "English Language", it's our language, it's everyone else who's adopted it that's butchered it, and it's obviously Oh-mee-ga


----------



## Tempusfugitus (Feb 19, 2012)

Coming from an international brand sales and marketing background, I found people in different countries always pronounce brands in different ways. For example, we Brits call the cognac Henner-see. The French call it Eh-neh-si.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Tempusfugitus said:


> Coming from an international brand sales and marketing background, I found people in different countries always pronounce brands in different ways. For example, we Brits call the cognac Henner-see. The French call it Eh-neh-si.


OMG I've been speaking french all this time!


----------



## GTTIME (Jun 28, 2009)

If you want to look pretentious here in the US then by all means say Oh-mee-gah, other wise as they say, when in Rome.


----------



## HarryBusa (Aug 13, 2015)

To-mar-toes ..... To-may-toes


----------



## watchvaultnyc (Jun 5, 2014)

GTTIME said:


> If you want to look pretentious here in the US then by all means say Oh-mee-gah, other wise as they say, when in Rome.


Or more accurately, "When in Greece"

oh-meh-gah

like megabyte, megatron, mega-millionaire


----------



## Phil Wyatt (Sep 5, 2015)

But we aren't talking about the pronunciation of the Greek letter....rather the company that produces watches. And the president of the company holds just a bit more weight than you or I.


----------



## aceofangel (Nov 29, 2014)

All the sales reps I've seen in NYC pronounce it om-e-ga. It is just how it is pronounced in the US.


----------



## Rallyfan13 (Feb 23, 2013)

Phil Wyatt said:


> But we aren't talking about the pronunciation of the Greek letter....rather the company that produces watches. And the president of the company holds just a bit more weight than you or I.


The company uses the letter. They're therefore not free to butcher it.

If the president of the company pronounces Ω incorrectly, he is either illiterate or ignorant. He carries zero "weight" since there is no other option; it's either Ω or it's wrong. From what I've heard, he's wrong.

There is only one way to pronounce Ω correctly.

If they chose to not use a Greek letter as the name of their company, then who cares how they mangle their name. However they are indeed using a Greek letter as the name of their company.

They could have the decency to learn to pronounce it.


----------



## Baz44 (Sep 6, 2012)

Funny I thought it was Oh-Mega!

Seems I was wrong

Cheers 


The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


----------



## Rallyfan13 (Feb 23, 2013)

Since the guy is a non-native speaker I can certainly understand (read: forgive...) "hardening" what should be a post-palatal fricative γ in the third syllable. He may have lost the ability to generate a number of phonemes in infancy. However there's no need to resort to (literally!) barbarism. It should be pronounced just like Ω since they're calling the company Ω.


----------



## Phil Wyatt (Sep 5, 2015)

Rallyfan13 said:


> Since the guy is a non-native speaker I can certainly understand (read: forgive...) "hardening" what should be a post-palatal fricative γ in the third syllable. He may have lost the ability to generate a number of phonemes in infancy. However there's no need to resort to (literally!) barbarism. It should be pronounced just like Ω since they're calling the company Ω.


Second syllable? The third is simply "guh" .


----------



## Rallyfan13 (Feb 23, 2013)

The third syllable isn't "guh" for any reason other than gracious acceptance... Saying "guh" with a g as in "egg" is mangling what should be a post-palatal fricative γ. It's regrettable but realistically it's tolerable since he's not a native speaker. 

The second syllable he murders outright. Since he also mispronounces the third (though forgiven) he's messed up 2 of 3.

That's some president...


----------



## Phil Wyatt (Sep 5, 2015)

Rallyfan13 said:


> The third syllable isn't "guh" for any reason other than gracious acceptance... Saying "guh" with a g as in "egg" is mangling what should be a post-palatal fricative γ. It's regrettable but realistically it's tolerable since he's not a native speaker.
> 
> The second syllable he murders outright. Since he also mispronounces the third (though forgiven) he's messed up 2 of 3.
> 
> That's some president...


What is this not native speaker thing you keep talking about? You are aware that the company we are discussing is also "not native" as well, correct? The world is actually a lot larger than the U.S. borders!


----------



## Rallyfan13 (Feb 23, 2013)

Yes, of course. Nothing to do with the U.S. or her borders. 

I've explained as accurately as I can how to correctly pronounce Ω. I'm sure a linguist could describe the sounds better. However, the fact remains he's mangling the letter -- and so by extension his company name.

Using IPA symbols (hope the render correctly) what he needs to be saying is 
oʊ mɛ ɣɑ 
with emphasis on the ε in the second syllable (I can't get my keyboard layout to show the emphasis correctly).

Anyway, sorry for the confusion. They're nice watches whether people say the name correctly or not; my point may be moot.


----------



## Phil Wyatt (Sep 5, 2015)

The way I see it is a company has the right to choose ANY name it wants, and by extension also has the right to pronounce it ANY way it wants. Consider it part of the privilege of creating/owning a company. The consumer similarly has the right to then mangle that pronunciation any way he/she determines "should be right". But in a debate on how a company's name is pronounced....and that's what this thread is all about...going directly to the president of said company for his version is a slam dunk/homerun on the "correct" pronunciation. You and I and 100 linguists you may find might all have differing ideas....but the PRESIDENT of the company settles the dispute. Afterall, he IS the president of O-mee-ga, and is paid millions of dollars to represent his company.....I'd guess the pronunciation of the company's name is a pretty major part of his duties.


----------



## Rallyfan13 (Feb 23, 2013)

Phil Wyatt said:


> The way I see it is a company has the right to choose ANY name it wants,


Absolutely.



> and by extension also has the right to pronounce it ANY way it wants.


No.

There is only one correct way to pronounce Ω.

Neither you nor I nor any amount of linguists, nor some guy selling watches can change that.

He sells dials with Ω on them. He identifies the company name with the letter. He fails to pronounce it correctly.


----------



## Phil Wyatt (Sep 5, 2015)

Bass/bass. Close/close. Produce/produce. Dove/dove........here is just a tiny sample of words with the same spelling but completely different pronunciations. Same as Omega/omega. Like I said.....that company can pronounce it however they want.


----------



## Rallyfan13 (Feb 23, 2013)

That list of words has nothing to do with how to pronounce Ω.

There's no simpler way to state this: _There is only one correct pronounciation for Ω_, and he's not using it.

In his defense, in addition to not being a native speaker, his company is -- ostensibly -- not actually named Ω. His company may be using the letter as a symbol. In that case, he is free to mangle the name of his company all he wants.

He is not free to mangle the pronounciation of the _letter _though.

Anyway, I think we've exhausted this. Thanks for the chat though! Cheers.


----------



## Phil Wyatt (Sep 5, 2015)

Of course we are not talking about the correct pronunciation of the Greek letter, but of the company that sells watches. Im glad you finally got it! Well done!


----------



## watchvaultnyc (Jun 5, 2014)

Phil Wyatt said:


> The way I see it is a company has the right to choose ANY name it wants, and by extension also has the right to pronounce it ANY way it wants. Consider it part of the privilege of creating/owning a company. The consumer similarly has the right to then mangle that pronunciation any way he/she determines "should be right". But in a debate on how a company's name is pronounced....and that's what this thread is all about...going directly to the president of said company for his version is a slam dunk/homerun on the "correct" pronunciation. You and I and 100 linguists you may find might all have differing ideas....but the PRESIDENT of the company settles the dispute. Afterall, he IS the president of O-mee-ga, and is paid millions of dollars to represent his company.....I'd guess the pronunciation of the company's name is a pretty major part of his duties.


Omega is the name of the company. Ω is the symbol on the watch. Simplest explanation is that the "Omega" name = Ω symbol, and is pronounced as so. Any variation from this is most likely accountable to the accent of the person saying the word.

You're making a _false assumption that the president of the company is the arbiter of how the name of the company is pronounced_. Really, this statement is just a guess from you.

Much like saying Bush is the arbiter of the correct pronounciation of "nuclear" because he holds the key to half of the world's nukes


----------



## Phil Wyatt (Sep 5, 2015)

Not a good analogy. Now if the president of the U.S. was caught mispronouncing "America", that would be a like comparison. Show me a video where a sitting president was caught saying Uh-meer-ica and I will concede to your analogy. But as it sits, your analogy would be more akin to if Omega's prez mispronounced escapement, or clasp. The man is paid millions of dollars to represent Omega. Wouldn't you think that if he were mispronouncing its name, he would have been corrected??? Obviously he is saying it as the company wishes it to be said.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

I pronounce it like Daniel Craig, mainly because I can't imagine Omega spent that much money on the product tie-in and not coach him to do everything the way they want. Even if where I live (US) the pronounce it differently. I just assume the US advertising branch changed the pronunciation to match the tastes of the market, like Jaeger-LeCoultre, Michelin, Porsche, or Calpis.


----------



## watchvaultnyc (Jun 5, 2014)

Phil Wyatt said:


> Not a good analogy. Now if the president of the U.S. was caught mispronouncing "America", that would be a like comparison. Show me a video where a sitting president was caught saying Uh-meer-ica and I will concede to your analogy. But as it sits, your analogy would be more akin to if Omega's prez mispronounced escapement, or clasp. The man is paid millions of dollars to represent Omega. Wouldn't you think that if he were mispronouncing its name, he would have been corrected??? Obviously he is saying it as the company wishes it to be said.


The president is not responsible for pronouncing "America" correctly than he is responsible for pronoucing "nuclear" correctly, that was the point.
Washington, D.C.: Constitutional Duties of the President of the United States - For Dummies

You are making the _false assumption_ that the CEO has a written responsibility to pronounce the name of the company correctly. You are also making the _false assumption_ that the president of the company is the final arbiter of how the name of the company is supposed to be pronounced. You make these claims as if they were fact, but they are all actually guesses on your part. If you have any documentation that supports your claim, then I'll gladly change my mind.

My personal opinion about this is that the "official" pronunciation of "Omega" is the Greek pronunciation. However for marketing purposes, the company allows different pronunciations based on the region, so that local buyers are not confused (i.e. have to pronounce the name differently than what they are accustomed to).

This is the same reason why Casey "America's Top 40" Kasem's son, Mike Kasem pronounces his own name "Mike Kuh-seem" during his time as VJ in MTV Singapore. Because it causes less confusion and helps the brand.

In short, Omega does not make a big deal of how it's pronounced. Which is why Daniel Craig says "Oh-mee-gah", and Cindy Crawford says "Oh-may-guh" - both of which, we do know are paid to be public faces of Omega


----------

